
How Companies Manipulate Employees (With Examples) - Melchizedek
https://thepowermoves.com/corporate-lies/
======
ListeningPie
I agree with the articles and have seen these manipulations in my large
employer. I wanted to drink the kool aid and be a happy camper but I developed
a cognitive dissonance that resulted in my quitting. My salary was good and I
was not being exploited in any way, it was just the constant lie that money
was not the overarching decision maker that made me sick.

The only alternative I see is paying employees their worth, and admitting the
only tool of any worth is money. Of course a company wants to save money
wherever possible, because who is the leadership responsible to, the owners,
not the customers and not the employees.

As an employee then maybe it is about taking on the values of the leadership,
money first, but that is not the employee's job. The employee has a task that
needs to be solved and if that task will be done for less money because of
values then it is the responsibility of the leadership to exploit those
values. Leadership has decided how employees time is to be used effectively
and that is why they provided employees with a list of tasks.

For me honesty was more important than the job, but I know I’m in the minority
and paying the price for it.

------
clay_the_ripper
The overall tone of this article is really bitter and seems like it’s written
by someone who has a really aggressive anti-corporate stance. I’m not familiar
with the publication, maybe that’s their agenda.

As a business owner, I strongly disagree with the fundamental premise of the
article. I, as a business owner, take on a significant amount of risk to start
a business. I sell services to clients and change the clients more than I pay
my workers in order to turn a profit. My workers get paid a fair hourly wage
and are treated well in exchange for selling their labor. That’s the
arrangement. As a worker you have two options:

1\. sell your labor in exchange for a fair wage. You make money. I make a
profit. As the owner of the business I get to keep the profit.

2\. Start your own business. Then you get to keep the profit in exchange for a
lot of work, stress and risk.

It’s a simple equation. If you don’t want to do number 2, then you’ll be doing
number 1. It’s simply a matter of preference. Neither is better than the
other.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Is it mischaracterizing anything though? The nature of life is to eat other
life. The nature of corporations is to propagate atany cost. The nature of
employees is to accept what's given, but the nature of humans is to take
what's possible to take. There is a lot of grey between accepting everything
and starting a business, e.g. anyone that's "high level". It's human to accept
what's "realistic", e.g. a "fair" wage, and it's also human to take all that
one can take.

Presumably you started your companies because you were sick of someone else's
perceived bullshit, and you probably had a bunch of structural help in order
to become an employer.

------
_Hill_
I thought about it, and it's genius. At least if you want to understand human
nature

